# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Olympus [Ropax 2, Lubeck Link, Finnrose]

## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές αλλα ανυπεβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες η Hellenic Seaways αγόρασε τα αδελφά πλοία Ropax 1 & 2
Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν ισχύει η είδηση αυτή. Τα πλοία ειναι στο Πέραμα
όπως δίχνει και η φώτο του καπτα Λεονάρδου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55802

----------


## Speedkiller

Oρίστε και τα 2 μαζί! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58228

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Oρίστε και τα 2 μαζί! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58228


RO-RO ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ??ΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ??

ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΠΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΠΟΥ ''ATTICA''.
ANTΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ??

(ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΕΤΕ:mrgreen:...ΑΠΛΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ Η HSW ΩΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ!!

----------


## nikosdet

> ANTΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ??


Για το λόγο ενδεχομένως που η hsw έχει χρήματα στο ταμείο της, ενώ η ΑΝΕΚ όχι, παρά μόνο όσα χρειάζονται για την εξαγορά της hsw. Ακόμη ψάχνουν χρήματα για να ξεπληρώσουν τις Μινωικές, βάλε και όσα χρειαστούν να αγοράσουν κι άλλο ποσοστό για να γίνει η συγχώνευση (εκτός κι αν η συγχώνευση γίνει αλλιώς, π.χ. απευθείας από Sea Star).

----------


## Apostolos

Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι η πληροφορία μου δέν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα. Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία έχουν χωρητικότητα για περίπου 250 επιβάτες, τεράστιο γκαράζ καλή ταχύτητα (20 κόμβοι) και β΄ρισκονται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
Λογικά θα αγοράστηκαν σε καλή τιμή και θα είναι μονάδες ικανές να εξυπηρετήσουν πολλές διεθνείς γραμμές.

Πληροφορίες για τα πλοία εδώ
Ro Pax 1
Ro Pax 2

----------


## High1

> Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι η πληροφορία μου δέν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμα. Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία έχουν χωρητικότητα για περίπου 250 επιβάτες, τεράστιο γκαράζ καλή ταχύτητα (20 κόμβοι) και β΄ρισκονται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
> Λογικά θα αγοράστηκαν σε καλή τιμή και θα είναι μονάδες ικανές να εξυπηρετήσουν πολλές διεθνείς γραμμές.


Δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές και εγκυρότατες πηγές!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές και εγκυρότατες πηγές!!!!!


Η αγορα δεν υφισταται;;;

----------


## Apostolos

To Ropax 2 κατευθύνετε προς την Κόρινθο... Ναύλωση, αγορά, νέα γραμμή???

----------


## BULKERMAN

> To Ropax 2 κατευθύνετε προς την Κόρινθο... Ναύλωση, αγορά, νέα γραμμή???


Αποστολε το 2 εφυγε οπως ειπες και προχθες εγυγε και το 1.το Ro Pax 1 μαλιστα εδινε προορισμο Ηγουμενιτσα.

----------


## sylver23

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα βρείτε εδώ

----------


## douzoune

Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρήκα αυτό το site.
Έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για τα δύο πλοία.
http://www.ropaxvessels.com/high_res.html

----------


## Ergis

> Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρήκα αυτό το site.
> Έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για τα δύο πλοία.
> http://www.ropaxvessels.com/high_res.html


οποτε αγορα δεν υφησταται ετσι;;;

----------


## douzoune

> οποτε αγορα δεν υφησταται ετσι;;;


στο ferry-site δίνει σαν ιδιοκτήτη τόσο του Ropax 1 όσο και του Popax2 την Channel Ferries Ltd. 
Δες εδώ: http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7822861&lang=en

----------


## Ergis

> στο ferry-site δίνει σαν ιδιοκτήτη τόσο του Ropax 1 όσο και του Popax2 την Channel Ferries Ltd. 
> Δες εδώ: http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7822861&lang=en


e καλα,κατι τετοιες σελιδες δεν ανανεωνονται και τοσο συχνα

----------


## Natsios

Το είχα πετύχει στη ράδα του Πειραιά

DSC01224.JPG

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ *εδώ*. Ο δεξαμενισμός του κράτησε λιγότερο από ένα 24ωρο και άλλο ένα περιπλανήθηκε νοτιο-δυτικά της Σύρου πριν πάει στην ράδα του Πειραιά, όπου φάινεται στην φωτό του Νάτσιου και να καταλήξει τελικά στη *ΝΖΠ*, όπου φαίνεται και το αδελφάκι του. Σχετικά στοιχεία της εταιρείας που τα διαχειρίζεται και τα νέα τους δρομολόγια υπάρχουν *εδώ*.

----------


## Trakman

Απόψε ξεκίνησε το 2 το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Ηγουμενίτσα-Ραβέννα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Μωρέ και στιβαρό είναι και θεριό είναι και όλα τα καλά έχει.... Το θέμα είναι μη φύγει νύχτα απο τη γραμμή και αυτό και το αδερφό του. Μεγάλο ρίσκο το άνοιγμα μιας τέτοιας γραμμής. Μακάρι βέβαια να πάνε όλα καλά, μη τα γλωσσοφάω τα βαπόρια αλλά είμαι λιγάκι επιφυλακτικός σχετικά με το όλο εγχείρημα. Θα δείξει...!!!

----------


## .voyager

Το II στην Κόρινθο.

IMG_7614.JPG

IMG_7600.JPG

----------


## nippon

Ποσα φορτηγα καταφερε να φορτωσει για Ravenna??

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα ήταν και πραγματοποίησε τον προγραμματισμένο του απόπλου, αλλά πληροφορίες για την κίνησή του στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## nippon

Οκ Χρηστο! Με το καιρο θα μαθουμε αν η κινηση που εκανε η εταιρεια ηταν αυτοκτονια ή επιτυχια.

----------


## gioannis13

Ξερει κανεις τι εχει συμβει και κανει ολο το πρωι βολτες στον Κορινθιακο ? Δειτε AIS.

----------


## gtogias

> Ξερει κανεις τι εχει συμβει και κανει ολο το πρωι βολτες στον Κορινθιακο ? Δειτε AIS.


Μήπως γιατί (όπως έχει αναφερθεί ξανά) περιμένει να αδειάσει θέση για να μπει στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου?

----------


## nkr

Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?

----------


## gtogias

> Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?


Ρίξε μια ματιά:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=Adriatic

----------


## Apostolos

> Απο ποια εταιρια ειναι ναυλωμενα?


Ψάξε φίλε παραπάνω

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

Δειτε AIS.Καιρο δεν εχει http://penteli.meteo.gr/stations/isthmos/ ,οσο για κινηση ειναι πιο πιθανο αφου εχει μεσα,σειλορ-φιλιπος-ναπολι,αλλα γιατι δεν εμιενε στην ραδα εκανε ταξιδι δυο φορες εως την Λυκοπορια ?

----------


## proussos

*ROPAX 2...εχθές για πρώτη φορά προσέγγισε το Μπάρι.*

----------


## a.molos

Να γυρίσουμε 20 χρόνια πίσω,στα 1990 όταν  το ropax 2 ταξιδευε στη Βαλτική,  Malmo-Travemunde,  για λογαριασμό της Nordo-Link,  με το όνομα Lubeck link.
Στα στοιχεια αυτής της συλλεκτικής κάρτας αναφέρεται ότι το πλοίο ταξιδευει με 19,5 κόμβους μεταφέροντας  200 επιβάτες και 160 φορτηγά στα 194,10 μέτρα του μήκους του (2.650 lanemeters).Προσέξτε τα "μουστάκια του" απαραίτητα για τις προσεγίσεις σε πλωτές αποβάθρες και το άνοιγμα του visor.
 Φωτογραφία του  J-P Kranz, απο το αρχείο μου.

----------


## Trakman

Πριν από λίγο μπαίνοντας στον Κορινθιακό.
Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους και λίγο παραπάνω για το Leo που την περίμενε καιρό!!!

----------


## Leo

Είναι εντυπωσιακά καράβια!!! ¨Εχουν όγκο και αρσενικότητα.
Έχω ζήσει εμπειρίες με αυτό (ή το αδελφό του), όταν ξύπνησα ένα πρωινό (αξημέρωτα) στην Σύρο και ανοίγοντας την πόρτα να δω τον καιρό, το είδα στην Φάμπρικα να περνά αρκετά κοντά στην στεριά. Πήρα το μηχανάκι μου και το περιμένα στην Αζόλυμνο με το χάραμα. Δεν έβλεπα ακόμη όταν άκουσα του βαρύ ήχο της καδένας να κουδουνίζει βγαίνοντας απ το όκιο στα νότια της Διδύμης. Λίγο αργότερα δεξαμενίστηκε και αποδεξαμενίστηκε αυθημερόν. ¶λλαξε χέρια προφανώς... παρέμενε στο "ντριφτ" πάνω από ένα 24ωρο ΝΑ της Σύρου πριν πάει Πέραμα, όπου έμεινε λίγο καιρό. Δρομολογήθκε με το αδελφό του από Κόρινθο για Ραβένα και αργότερα Μπάρι, για να μπορεί να μας το ζωγραφίσει ο Τράκμαν πλησιάζοντας την γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης  :Very Happy: . ¶ντε Γιώργο και το 1 με το καλό..... δε θα γράψω τόσα πολλά.... αλλά με εντυπωσίασε και σας τα είπα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Είναι εντυπωσιακά καράβια!!! ¨Εχουν όγκο και αρσενικότητα



ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΛΑ!!!!!ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ LEO :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ!!!

----------


## polykas

> Πριν από λίγο μπαίνοντας στον Κορινθιακό.
> Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους και λίγο παραπάνω για το Leo που την περίμενε καιρό!!!


_Κτύπησε ο φωτογράφος της Γέφυρας Χαρίλαου Τρικούπη.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο.Πανέμορφη.Να δούμε πιο θα είναι το επόμενο κτύπημα σου._.. :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Πριν από λίγο μπαίνοντας στον Κορινθιακό.
> Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους και λίγο παραπάνω για το Leo που την περίμενε καιρό!!!


*Μου το ελεγες προχ8ες και το εκανες τελικα...!!Φανταστικη φωτογραφια Γιωργο...!!*

----------


## babis nic

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΝΤΙΠΩΣΙΑΚΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ,ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Να'στε καλά όλοι!!! 
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας στο ότι είναι πολύ επιβλητικό βαπόρι, είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να το βλέπεις!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Γιώργο!

----------


## Trakman

Το 2 σήμερα, περνώντας τη γέφυρα και αργότερα στον Κορινθιακό!

Trakakis_P3118359a.jpg
Trakakis_P3118381.jpg

----------


## vinman

...δεν παίζω... :Very Happy: 
Εμένα δεν με πήγες γέφυρα... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Φανταστικές λήψεις Γιώργο... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Το II στην Κόρινθο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62846
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62845


αυτο που δεν μου αρεσει σε αυτα τα βαπορια ειναι ο τροπος που "τελειωνει" προς τα υφαλα.ειναι εντελως καθετα!

----------


## Gregory K.

Καλησπερα...
Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι το 2 βρισκεται στο Ν.Μ.Δ.?
Θ ξεκινησει ξανα τα δρομολογια του απο Κορινθο???

----------


## Stylianos

καλησπέρα,ο πλωριός πλαινός καταπέλτης έιναι πολυ κοντος για να πεφτει σε λιμανι,λειτουργεί καθόλου; :Confused:

----------


## Natsios

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11433

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11438

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ζωή τις ίδιες ανοησίες από τους ίδιους τύπους!  :Mad:  Από το κείμενο που παρέθεσε ο Natsios κρατάω δύο φράσεις 




> Βέβαια η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ακολουθεί τη νομοθεσία.... Όμως οι Έλληνες αντιδρούν...


Έτσι γιατί γουστάρουμε και τους νόμους του κράτους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μας, τους γράφουμε στα...

----------


## Leo

Αυτά και αυτά έχουν φέρει την Ελληνική ναυτιλία, από απόψεως πληρωμάτων, *στον πάτο*. Βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας. Έχουμε μια έπαρση, μια υπεροψία ανεκδιήγητη. Κυνηγάμε χίμαιρες και χάνουμε την ουσία.

----------


## nikosdet

Πείτε με κακό, αλλά τώρα δε βλέπω εδώ κάποιους υπέρμαχους τέτοιων κινήσεων! Γιατί όταν έγιναν αντίστοιχα στο Κρούιζ Γιουρόπα υπήρχαν κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας με διάθεση για υπεράσπιση τέτοιων κινήσεων και για εναντίωση στην εταιρεία κτλ.

ΥΓ. Βεβαίως ήταν εμφανείς οι προθέσεις μιας και ακόμα όλα τους φταίνε στο εν λόγω βαπόρι και όλο γκρίνια...
Sorry για το εν μέρει off topic.

Από τη στιγμή που είναι όλο νόμιμα τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι απαράδεκτες. Φυσικά και είναι αρνητικό αυτό που συμβαίνει για τους ναυτικούς μας και εν γένει για τη ναυτιλία μας, αλλά τέτοιες κινήσεις κάθε άλλο παρά λύση αποτελούν.

----------


## Express Pigasos

RO PAX 1+2 προγραμμα ΜΑΡΚΟ ΠΟΛΟ απο κει επιδοτουνται .απο κει  παει καλα η επενδυση.μπραβο στον ανθρωπο που καταφερε την ιδεα του να τη κανει σωστα πραξη στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Leo

Το Ropax 2 xθες στο ΝΜΔ φανταχτερό και επιβλητικό με τα φρέσκα σινιάλα της Adriatic Lines.

P1290789ropax2.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Εντυπωσιακο και απο πισω  :Wink: 

P4010167.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Η διαφορά μεγέθους με το Απόλλων είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακή!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Για τον φιλο Appia 1978  :Wink: 

P4010145.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Τρομερή διαφορά μεγεθους!!!

Και να σκεφτεί κανείς, ότι στα χρυσά χρόνια της ακτοπλοϊας μας (από καραβολατρικής απόψεως) ταξίδευαμε με πλοία μεγέθους όπως ο ¶πόλλωνας, έως την Αγκώνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## samurai

Τα ROPAX 1 & 2, πιθανότατα ναυλώθηκαν απο τη ΝΕΛ. Αναμένεται μόνο η επίσημη ενημέρωση :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Το RoPax 2 ερχόμενο από Ιταλία κατευθύνεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι του Αστακού. Γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί;

----------


## Νικόλας

ΟΚ το 1 από ότι είδα
το 2 συνεχίζει για την εταιρία του ?

----------


## juanito

Το 2 μαλλον παει στην θεση του Πολαρις ...

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτό ήθελα να πω και γώ
με πρόλαβες
έχει ακουστεί πολύ έντονα ότι μένουν λεπτομέρειες για να το δούμε με το Β στις τζιμινιέρες του
και εδώ όμως ερχομαι να πω
διώχνεις το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ για αυτό ?καταρχήν για μένα δεν κάνει.είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ και αν το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ δεν έβγαινε μια αυτό δεν θα βγαίνει 100
απορρώ ειλικρινά με ποιο σκεπτικό θα μπεί αυτό στη θέση του ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε Νικολα οταν εχεις ένα μεγαλύτερο πλοίο μπορείς με το ίδιο κόστος να κάνεις καλύτερες προσφορές. Εξαλου και σαν ηλικία ειναι μικρότερο και μπορεί να δεχθει περισσότερους επιβάτες αν γίνει μια μετατροπή.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι οκ συμφωνώ αλλά εδώ το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ είχε μέσα 80+ νταλίκες και λέγαμε μέσα μπήκε
αυτό το πράγμα με τα γκαράζ που έχει που είναι 4 φορές μεγαλύτερα από του ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ και με την κίνηση που έχει η γραμμή σας το λέω από τώρα δεν θα κάτσει ούτε 6 μήνες
και πες άντε το πείραν.επιβάτες τώρα που έρχετε καλοκαίρι που θα μπούν στα γκαράζ?
αν βάλετε κάτω τα λεφτά που θα αγοραστεί και τις όποιες εργασίες για προσθήκη καμπινών γίνουν(αν γίνουν)βγαίνουν τα λεφτά για την επισκευή των μηχανών του ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ μην πω και περισσεύουν  :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αποκλειεται να εμπαινε μεσα το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ με 80 νταλικες!!ισα-ισα που θα χε και κερδος,εκτος πια αν καιει τα μαλλιοκεφαλα του,αλλα και παλι 80 νταλικες για τη διαδρομη Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι ειναι υπερακετες για να μην μπει μεσα...Οπως και να χει αυτοι που διαχειριζονται την εταιρεια ξερουν και τα χουν μελετησει ολα αυτα πριν παρουν τις αποφασεις τους..Οσο για τα λεφτα και τους υπολογισμους Νικο αυτα ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που εβαλαν κατω! :Wink: 

Με το καλο στα μπλε το 2 λοιπον..το Β θα του πηγαινει πολυ!

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι γιατί όταν όλο τον χρόνο βαράς μύγες οι 80 νταλικέςγια το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ δεν είναι κίνηση
ναι σίγουρα τις έχουμε μελετήσει αλλά είναι και κάποια θεματάκια στα οποία μπορεί και να κάνουν λάθος
μια απλή ερώτηση με την κρίση σας μιλώ σοβαρά η κίνηση στην γραμμή είναι κάτι παρπάνω από τραγική(άλλωστε έχει μπει και η SUPERFAST πλέον στην γραμμή)
πως θα βγαίνει το βαπόρι?
ελάτε παιδιά σοβαρά τώρα το βαπόρι καλό χρυσό μεγάλο βάπορας αλλά την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή και με την δεδομένη κίνηση στην γραμμή δεν πάει πουθενά
καλύτερα να κρατήσει ναυλομένο το KING η και να το αγοράσει παρά αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα, καταλαβαίνω τους προβληματισμούς σου, όμως πάρε το παράδειγμα των Cruise της Μινόαν. Όταν αναγγέλθηκαν ακούγαμε συνέχεια ότι δε θα γεμίζουν ούτε στο μισό τόσο μεγάλα βαπόρια, αφού η κίνηση της γραμμής πέφτει συνεχώς, κλπ κλπ. Και τελικά αυτά τα θηρία σχεδόν γεμίζουν!!
Δε λέω ότι θα γίνει απαραίτητα το ίδιο, λέω ότι οι εταιρείες ζυγίζουν πολύ καλά τα πράγματα, παίρνουν ίσως και τα ρίσκα τους, και άλλες φορές η νέα κίνηση πιάνει, άλλοτε όχι. Εδώ είμαστε να δούμε αν αυτή η κίνηση με το Ropax πιάσει! Αλλά θεωρώ άστοχο να προδικάζουμε από τώρα ένα αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι αλλά τα cruise είναι παλάτια έχεις και έναν λόγο να ταξιδέψεις
τελος πάντως τι να πω
ελπίζω όλα αυτά(που λέω) να είναι μπούρδες και να πιάσει το πάπορο στην γραμμή του
έτσι και αλλιώς μετά το καλοκαίρι υπολογίζω να το δούμε(αν το πάρει τελικά)

----------


## chiotis

Το Ropax 2 θα ονομαστει Ολυμπος και θα μπει σε νεα γραμμη ναυλωμενο απο την Νελ.

----------


## Apostolos

Και το άλλο θα το πάρει ο Βεντούρης???

----------


## trelaras

Έχω την εντύπωση κ από αυτά που ακούω κ τα δυο είναι ναυλωμένα από την ΝΕΛ!

----------


## MYTILENE

Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα.



Θα έλεγα να τα έβγαζαν Όλυμπος κ Κίσσαβος!!Και η εταιρεία πως θα ονομάζεται?? Λερναία Ύδρα?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοοοο!!!!
Παντα μου άρεσαν αυτά τα σκαριά και με αυτά τα ονόματα μου αρέσουν περισσότερο!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Και τα ονόματα αυτών ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ........Καλημέρα.


 NEL ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!Καλημέρα φίλε μου πολύ καλά νέα αυτά και επίσης συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο οτι είναι πολύ όμορφα σκαριά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## johny18

Το ropax 2 φαίνεται να άλλαξε όνομα OLYMPUS από εδώ και στο εξής... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## juanito

και μαλλον απο αυριο Ηγουμενιτσα - Μπαρι  :roll:

----------


## a.molos

Επιστρέφοντας απο ειδική αποστολή :Cool:  στο Πλατυγιάλι Αστακού, μεταφέρω σε αποκλειστικότητα φωτό ( με αρκετό φλού λόγω συνθηκών & εξοπλισμού ανάγκης) του νέου ΡΟ/ΡΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ με το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στις τσιμινιέρες του. Στο πλάι δεν είχε γραφτεί τίποτε ακόμη. Θα προσπαθήσω για άλλη καλύερη φωτό εάν δοθεί ευκαιρία.

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλορίζικο και καλότυχο...
Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολυ...!!!

----------


## despo

Και οπως είχα προβλέψει με το που βγήκε η είδηση της πώλησης του Πολάρις στην Ινδία, τερματίζεται η λεγόμενη κοινοπραξία μεταξυ Αγούδημου - Βεντούρη.

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ και καιρό έχει τερματίσει απλά τώρα και επίσημα  :Wink:

----------


## TOM

To πλοιο παρουσιαζεται στο online συστημα κρατησεων της   ventouris ferries    στο δρομολογιο οπως προειπατε ηγουμενιτσα-μπαρι.........αυτο να υποθεσω σημαινει συνεργασια νελ-ventouris ferries

----------


## Giovanaut

Θα ταξιδεύει σαν RO/RO η σαν RO/PAX....???

----------


## despo

Θα μεταφέρει και επιβάτες.

----------


## trelaras

Καμία φωτογραφία από τα μέρη εκεί Ηγουμενίτσα έχουμε?

----------


## Leo

Επίσημα πλέον με το νέο του όνομα*  OLYMPUS*. Με αυτό θα το βρίσκετε πλέον και στο *Ευρετήριο*.

Olympus.jpg

----------


## rousok

> Θα μεταφέρει και επιβάτες.


Μεταφέρει και επιβάτες αλλα με protocol 180 άτομα

----------


## CORFU

φευγω για να βγαλω φωτο απο το πρωτο καταπλου του πλοιου στην Κερκυρα :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Εσυ φιλε CORFU εφυγες για να το φωτογραφησεις στις 12 και...εγω το περιμενα απο τις 9 που κανονικα θα επρεπε να ερθει...και αυτο ηρθε στις 1.Δεν πειραζει ομως καθως εβγαλα αλλες 500 φωτο απο αλλα πλοια τις οποιες θα ανεβαζω λιγο-λιγο.Οριστε 4 φωτο και αργοτερα θα ανεβασω κι αλλες.Αφιερωμενες στους corfu,pantelis2009,leo,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ καθως και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.
[Δεν περιμενα οτι θα υπηρχε πιο αργο πλοιο απο το Μπριτζ στο λιμανι και ομως ειναι υπερβολικα αργο και επισης καμια σχεση με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ]

ολ1.jpg ολ2.jpg
ολ3.jpg ολ4.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωω αυτά είναι 
1000 ευχαριαστώ φίλε τέλειες !
οντως είναι αργό στην μανούβρα στο Μπάρι που είχα δει το 1(ροπαξ)έκανε 100 ώρες:mrgreen:
ενώ ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* με τέτοιο προπελάκι που είχε μπάμ μπάμ το πολύ σε 10 είχε ρίξει καταπέλτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

> Εσυ φιλε CORFU εφυγες για να το φωτογραφησεις στις 12 και...εγω το περιμενα απο τις 9 που κανονικα θα επρεπε να ερθει...και αυτο ηρθε στις 1.Δεν πειραζει ομως καθως εβγαλα αλλες 500 φωτο απο αλλα πλοια τις οποιες θα ανεβαζω λιγο-λιγο.Οριστε 4 φωτο και αργοτερα θα ανεβασω κι αλλες.Αφιερωμενες στους corfu,pantelis2009,leo,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ καθως και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.
> [Δεν περιμενα οτι θα υπηρχε πιο αργο πλοιο απο το Μπριτζ στο λιμανι και ομως ειναι υπερβολικα αργο και επισης καμια σχεση με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ]
> 
> ολ1.jpg ολ2.jpg
> ολ3.jpg ολ4.jpg


 ομορφεs φωτο φιλε TOM μαλιστα στην δευτερη στην γωνια ειμαι και εγω με την γυναικα μου :Wink:  και βγαζω φωτο και κατι αλλο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μετα απο 2011 χρονια νομιζω οτι ειναι το πρωτο πλοιο που πιανει Κερκυρα με τα σινιαλα τηs NEL :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

035.JPG045.JPG029.JPG031.JPG
για ολουs τουs φιλουs......... :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Στο φαλιρακι ???Γιατι το μερος που ειχα αποφασισει αρχικα να παω ηταν εκει...οριστε και μερικες ακομη αφιερωμενες στου φιλου που ανεφερα και στο προηγουμενο ποστ.

ολ8.jpg ολ7.jpg ολ5.jpg ολλ.jpg ολ6.jpg

Οντως πρεπει να ειναι το πρωτο πλοιο της νελ που ηρθε κερκυρα και οπως διαβασα δεν θα ειναι και το τελευταιο.....

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε πολύ.Όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας... :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

ναι στο φαλιρακι :Wink: 
044.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ !!
ευχαριστούμε ΤΟΜ,CORFU !!
έχω μια ερωτησούλα.το έχω δει και στο Μπάρι που δεν κατεβάζει τον καταπέλτη πριν όπως κάνουν όλα.πρώτα δένει και μετά,κάνει και 100 ώρες
γιατί όμως ? :Confused:

----------


## TOM

Aκομα ετσει λειτουργει.....πρωτα εδεσε και μετα με χαλαρους ρυθμους κατεβασε τον καταπελτη.ειναι υπερβολικα αργο.το εβγαζα φωτογραφια,μετα εβγαζα απ'την αλλη μερια τον παντοκρατωρα 2-3 φωτο και μετε οταν το ξαναωγαζα ηταν ακριβως στιν ιδια θεση...αγου νομιζα οτι ειχε βλαβη και στις μηχανες και στον καταπελτη.

ολλλ.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά!!!

----------


## CORFU

παντωs υπαρχει ενα θεμα αν μια <<οικογενεια>> απο την Ιταλια η απο την Ελλαδα θελει να παει διακοπεs δεν ειναι πλοια αυτα για να ταξιδευσειs :Sad:  εκτοs και αν παs στο Μπριντιζι και παρειs πλοιο με αφιξη στην Κερκυρα στιs 2:30 τα ξημερωματα :Sad:  :Sad:  και μετα θελουμε και τουρισμο :Mad:

----------


## despo

Για φορτηγό πλοίο φαίνεται καλό, εννοείται σαν επιβάτης ουτε με σφαίρες δεν έμπαινα μέσα...

----------


## Νικόλας

άμα έχει καλύτερες τιμές(που λογικά θα έχει)θα γεμίζει χαλαρά το καλοκαίρι
ο κόσμος που ταξιδεύει από Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα και το αντίστροφο δεν κοιτάει να μπει όπως παλιά σε πλοία ''λουξ''.θέλει απλά το κρεβάτι του σε μια καλή τιμή και το πρωί σαν κύριος να βγεί  :Wink: 
όχι μόνο ο κόσμος στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.γενικά πλέον με την οικονομική κατάσταση σε όλο τον κόσμο κοιτάει απλά το συμφέρον του ! έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα :-D
Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Εάν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να ταξιδέψει μαζί του, πού βρίσκει τα δρομολόγια και πού αγοράζει τα εισιτήρια;

----------


## CORFU

> άμα έχει καλύτερες τιμές(που λογικά θα έχει)θα γεμίζει χαλαρά το καλοκαίρι
> ο κόσμος που ταξιδεύει από Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα και το αντίστροφο δεν κοιτάει να μπει όπως παλιά σε πλοία ''λουξ''.θέλει απλά το κρεβάτι του σε μια καλή τιμή και το πρωί σαν κύριος να βγεί 
> όχι μόνο ο κόσμος στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.γενικά πλέον με την οικονομική κατάσταση σε όλο τον κόσμο κοιτάει απλά το συμφέρον του ! έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον


 με protocol 180 ατομα???????????????  που γραφει ο φιλοs rousok στο post 85

----------


## Νικόλας

εεε είναι λίγα ε ? :Very Happy: 
ναι δεν είναι και το ποιο κατάλληλο όπως λές για μια οικογένοια αλλά άμα έχει καλές τιμές γιατι όχι !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά τον μακρόχρονο παροπλισμό - εγκατάλειψη του στην Αίγυπτο, προσάραξε στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου στην παραλία του Alang στην Ινδία για διάλυση.

----------

